# Eastern Shore Over the Holiday



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Thank you sir, may I have another? Looks like a good tide situation this weekend. Weather is supposed to be conducive. Who wants to go Sunday or Monday?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

will try......depends on the FAmily Factor...if I go,it will be jus a fer a spell


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

You've got my interest up. I've got weekend duty on the ship I'm working like Rick C did last weekend but I'll see what I can manage. Keep us posted on the day, Mon. A/M would be better for me. If it looks doable I'll B/M ya for details.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

NS4D,

Should you be yak fishin' the shoals again and given your recent swim, I suggest ya wear a wet suit along w/PFD vs your waders  

Be careful,

`bucket


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

hopin ta be in some better gear Prowler or Tarpon...now I know whatta expect..........

Once yer hook yer hooked...even if's its on an off set Gammi  .............

Beat tha crowds...buy a yak


----------

